# White bike love!



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I love white bikes, this one being my third. A new Paul Taylor, delivered to me in late July, outfitted with mostly Ultegra 6700 components, using a CarbonLord compact crank and the new HED Bastogne C2 wheels. Over 650 miles on it in just 6 weeks and I'm still excited to ride it. Fast, comfortable with exquisite handling and my other bikes are just sitting, wondering where I went.

Paul's a great builder and painter, funny Aussie expat and has the cutest baby daughter that I've ever seen. Glad I was able to get together with him.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It looks great......I've become a huge fan of white bikes.....


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Good use of black too.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice. 



Dave Hickey said:


> It looks great......I've become a huge fan of white bikes.....


A new collection begins?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> It looks great......I've become a huge fan of white bikes.....


+1 and the odd thing is that I have always thought of it as a bad choice for cars because of all the dirt it shows...but there's something pristine about a shiny white frame...


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> It looks great......I've become a huge fan of white bikes.....


*...*yea, right.


DaveT, glad to hear that you've got some miles on it. Looks great, enjoy.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> It looks great......I've become a huge fan of white bikes.....


As have I...


----------



## sandy555 (May 23, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

This one's not mine... but I wish it were...
.


----------



## sandy555 (May 23, 2009)

IMO. Best looking white (or any other colour ) bike ever.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Just gorgeous bike.*



DaveT said:


> I love white bikes, this one being my third. A new Paul Taylor, delivered to me in late July, outfitted with mostly Ultegra 6700 components, using a CarbonLord compact crank and the new HED Bastogne C2 wheels. Over 650 miles on it in just 6 weeks and I'm still excited to ride it. Fast, comfortable with exquisite handling and my other bikes are just sitting, wondering where I went.
> 
> Paul's a great builder and painter, funny Aussie expat and has the cutest baby daughter that I've ever seen. Glad I was able to get together with him.


Is that a "weathered" Brooks saddle proudly sitting on your new custom steed? Enjoy and congrats! I am thinking of going custom steel soon.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

sandy555 said:


> IMO. Best looking white (or any other colour ) bike ever.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

My white bike


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)




----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

ru1-2cycle said:


> Is that a "weathered" Brooks saddle proudly sitting on your new custom steed? Enjoy and congrats! I am thinking of going custom steel soon.


No it's a standard Professional, about 15 years old and still going stron


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


>


Show off.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> Show off.


Ha. Should I post a cell-phone pic next time?


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> Ha. Should I post a cell-phone pic next time?


Nah.

If not for the tire logo I'd think it was a B&W shot. Very cool how that turned out.

I remember the original thread with this pic BTW.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

*Even whiter!*

With the addition of some DT Swiss Mon Chasserals. Next will be some white Handlebra leather bar tape. Soon.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Great bike there Dave!!! What type of steel?

One of mine


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Funny... I'm thinking of swapping seats and rewrapping the bar on my new Addict 









But seriously - as much as I love black bikes (have two), I do like the white - that Pinarello is a work of art.


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

*nice thread*

it's good to see subtle graphics.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Some more white bike love........


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, I thought I'd always only be interested in all black. Had to work around a small communication error and my original intention of an all black build turns in to...










I still I'll stay with white a while


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Two years later, some new white shoes, I still love this bike! My favorite.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*My*

new Fuji SST 2.0, after my Colnago Dream ass-ploded. Well, technically a frangible chain killed it. But anyway, moved my 7800 and bits over, and really dig it. Low zoot, but high tech; just begs you to wail on the pedals.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I just love this bike! *Mostly because of the lack of black components on it!* I don't appreciate the current trend of black components. The polished aluminum just looks like Campagnolo took pride in the craftsmanship, and didn't want to hide it.
Seriously though, how many "white bike" threads does there need to be?









So, here's my white bike....


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

either that white is glowing or you need to fix your camera. My eyes are seriously hurting


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

1st white bike for me. I've always had black carbon bikes....so this white will have to grow on me.










Michael


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

KMan said:


> either that white is glowing or you need to fix your camera. My eyes are seriously hurting


Lol, I used a flash. I'm not a photographer by any stretch.
Your white Cervelo is the best looking Cervelo in my opinion. Nice ride.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

turbogrover said:


> Lol, I used a flash. I'm not a photographer by any stretch.
> Your white Cervelo is the best looking Cervelo in my opinion. Nice ride.


Thanks!
I'm coming off a 2007 Orbea Orca to the Cervelo. Took it out for my 1st ride yesterday and the ride is like night and day. Definately a much smoother riding bike. Steering was very different as well. The Orbea, you would steer as expected with the front wheel, with the Cervelo, it almost seemed like the whole bike was involved in steering and not just the front end. Hard to describe in words, but definately different.

Michael


----------



## asianarnold1 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Vellum Fuerza*

my first white bike.
http://www.vellumcycles.com/framesets/road-fuerza.html
more pics
https://picasaweb.google.com/jlancero/VellumFuerza?authkey=Gv1sRgCO7Rjcmd8b_aiwE#5597522015505403970


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is a picture of my newest white bike....My custom Tsunami with new wheels


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

JJJamison said:


> As have I...


seriously hot. what model Look is this? Something retro, I assume.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Well, I just posted a thread on my WHITE Mondonico*

but since this is a different thread, I will post the pics again. Also, my Fondriest Carb Level in SAT Yellow is really white with yellow and orange accents.  But you know, I have been thinking about changing the saddle to a white Selle Italia XR or Prolink, white Vred Fortezza Tricomps and white Fizik bartape. Would that be better suited for a white bike thread?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

My first bike....











Current ride.... 2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro which I have posted before in this same thread, but now with updates.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

*Love White Bikes*

Here's a plain white bike, I try not to get all caught up in names, took the stickers off my wheels too...guess the bike builder.
View attachment 228644


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I like white bikes also.

Recent aquisition, the Madone. Currently using the running gear off the Masi.

But the Masi shall rise again.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thread dredge =*

picture dredge

Len


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

BeeeuTful frame and I love the fork...my next steel bike is going to have a steel fork.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Here's a plain white bike, I try not to get all caught up in names, took the stickers off my wheels too...guess the bike builder.
> View attachment 228644


Steelman. He makes some darn nice machines. I knew a couple people that had his bikes and really liked them. Great logo.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Len J said:


> picture dredge
> 
> Len


Damn, Richard's frames are like potato chips. I have one he built in 1995 and every time I see one, I want another. Pure lust. 

Your bike is gorgeous.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

monkeybullit said:


> Steelman. He makes some darn nice machines. I knew a couple people that had his bikes and really liked them. Great logo.



Correct. Brent put those logos on at my request.
I regret not having him build a lugged bike with steel fork...next one.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

rgordin said:


> Damn, Richard's frames are like potato chips. I have one he built in 1995 and every time I see one, I want another. Pure lust.
> 
> Your bike is gorgeous.


Thanks...and as you know...it rides better than it looks.

Len


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Just before my frame swap.


----------



## brewce (Sep 27, 2010)

My white Colnago


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

ye olde trusty "rain bike"- 02 cinelli aliante muscle-
pictured here in sunny weather sport-touring garb,
she's generally outfitted with clincher protons and fenders much of the year up here in western washington.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Here's a couple of my bici bianchi*

1995 Pinarello Stelvio / Record / OP Record








2010 Pinarello Dogma / SR11ti / ENVE 45C


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll play. My first self build (china carbon frame) and my first bicycle paint job.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got my 1st road bike....


----------



## DCD 2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

White CAAD9


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

dexetr30 said:


> White Raleigh Revenio 4.0. The white bar tape makes it look pro. ]


Nice bike. 

Note, however, that 1. _dirty _white tape doesn't look pro, and 2. neither do big water bottles. Pristine white tape and 500ml _bidons_ are what you're after.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

White Raleigh Revenio 4.0. The white bar tape makes it look pro.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> Note, however, that 1. _dirty _white tape doesn't look pro, and 2. neither do big water bottles. Pristine white tape and 500ml _bidons_ are what you're after.


No... totally pro. Only pros ride with 24 oz. water bottles. Metric measurements are for newbs and dweebs.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

Oh, and the bar tape has a mix of blood and grass stains on it. Definitely pro!


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

DaveT said:


> I love white bikes, this one being my third. A new Paul Taylor, delivered to me in late July, outfitted with mostly Ultegra 6700 components, using a CarbonLord compact crank and the new HED Bastogne C2 wheels. Over 650 miles on it in just 6 weeks and I'm still excited to ride it. Fast, comfortable with exquisite handling and my other bikes are just sitting, wondering where I went.


Very nice bike. I like the Brooks. Here's my own white bike, also with a Brooks.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mario approves of this thread


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

My mostly white bike. The rest are carbon.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have one;


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Whitish-ness, of a pearlescent kind. I'm looking for my next Pearl White. IF does it well...


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

White Bike Love...


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

1940 Paramount.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Scooper said:


> 1940 Paramount.



That's just so well done. I really like it.

Well in fact, I like most all of Scooper's bikes!


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------

